# What River Guitar To Get for a Beginner ?



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Obviously a hundred bucks isn't going to get you a fine instrument by a long shot, but I was looking at cheap ass dobros a couple years ago and bought one of those musicians friend/guitar center house brand "rogue" ones and was pretty surprised by what I got for the small money. No, it's not a very good instrument, but you can play it and it sounds okay. I did a couple little upgrades (eg new nut) and use it as a camping beater. I think there is merit in having an instrument you can drag around without any anxiety about it getting wrecked.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Right,, This is a first guitar in the hands of a young male gorilla. We are looking for something that he can Use for class, Roll his kayak with and still holler out Dylan songs around the camp fire... In that order. If he sticks with it we'll upgrade.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Try to find a Jap guitar for $37?

Worked for Steve Earle. haha

Seriously, though, buy a used one from a pawn shop?


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Record...326.gc?pfm=error_page.rr1|PersonalizedClickCP

I have played this one a bit, and for the money, it sounds great...that said, I'd look at pawn shops to find a guitar with a sturdy case, especially for on the river. The older Yamaha acoustic guitars were made out old piano wood, from what I remember, and they sounded pretty great. I still have mine!


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

I've heard good things about Jasmine guitars for being inexpensive but sound good. You may want to look at a parlor guitar as they are more portable.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Martin Backpacker?


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

My boy (now 11) got into the guitar a few years ago and got me trying (but not yet finding the time to succeed)... in that end we've bought a few guitars. This is his first guitar ($25 from a friend, though now signed by Corb Lund).... 









it fits nicely into this water proof gun case.... as do a Taylor baby Grand and and a Takamine Travelin' Bone... All of these are essentially half sized guitars. That would be my suggestion, they play fine all though not nearly as loud or full sounding as full sized (perhaps besides the Taylor Baby, it just kicks ass and is well worth the cost). 

Here is a full sized compared to the half sized... how much easier is it to travel with? - - ALOT!









He takes it (took, actually.... now he's playing the sax and hasn't been as into the guitars...) everywhere: camping, scout trips, river trips, to friends houses... It was always a hit and the gun case is a must for almost anywhere he takes them, the river for sure. The case cost 8 times what his cheap guitar cost, but what use is a soggy or broken guitar; regardless of original cost? FWIW, I still always bring the guitar and somebody always plays it, so still totally worth the cost and effort.

Here's the case...









I'd strongly suggest finding an inexpensive half or 3/4 sized guitar to start and spending $$ on a solid, waterproof case that it'll fit in. Then sit back and enjoy your boy entertaining the crowd.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Let me add, All of the guitars I've bought were used. Early on my guitar buddies told me I should ALWAYS have someone who plays, test any used guitar as anyone that was selling, was selling for a reason that wouldn't be obvious to me.... with that said, every time I went to look at a used instrument, no one was available, so each was purchased based on my limited (read complete lack of) guitar understanding.... however all but one have been awesome and that one is totally playable, but having a crooked neck it requires better finger positioning fundamentals. All good in my book. Buy used!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

haha...oh the poor people on your trip 

Kidding....but hope the kid has more then 2 or 3 songs in his repertoire like some of the people I've been on trips with.

I noodle around a bit with a bass guitar but am far from a expert. That said...there are guitars out there that have a hinged neck that seem like a great way to go for a river guitar. I haven't looked into it too much, but I imagine they fit in a standard large roll top drybag without having to go crazy and get the really big custom bag. Maybe a bit more rare and expensive though...so who knows.

Maybe talk the kid into a mandolin or ukelele to start...smaller and easier to fit in places.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

On a recent Salt trip (yeah, I got one in before lockdown) I was one of two on the trip of 12 that couldn't grab the guitar and bust out a song or two around the fire. 
I guess it's time to step up my game. I've had a guitar laying around for "when I break my leg". Turns out it's "when the pandemic hits" instead. 
Turns out you can get a "tuning app" on your phone for free and Youtube beginner videos are also free. All you need is time. Got that!
One John Prine tune before I go back to work in July is the goal!


----------



## skipigone (Mar 30, 2016)

*please spend at least 100 on the guitar*

rouges are unplayable, yamaha makes good everything, washburn mades a d100 guitar i still bring on my grand trips. its a amazing river guitar tunes good and plays easy. going to drop another 160 on a guitar bag and another 70 on a case. pawn shops means you get to play it first. which is nice might even come with a case


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

He doesn't have one song under his belt.... he and almost everyone at his age has learn licks. He'll sit and play scales, chord progressions, a lick here and there... All have been not only tolerant to the then 9 and 10 year old boy but incredibly encouraging. No need to get too far into it, but through an evening, the guitar will be passed around from people that haven't touched one in years, to semi-professionals... many others will pass on advice, share insights and offer encouragement. But mostly the group will be brought together by a young man - or women as the case may be for others - with guts and a guitar. At literally every campfire I've experienced, whether it be scouts, raft trips, back yard BBQ's or other EVERYONE loves it when a kid carries a guitar to the circle.... and it's not just for my boy, that I've seen this happen. It's one of the best things for a young person, to sit and play in front of friends, family and strangers a like. More than for the kid that brought the guitar, it always brings a group together like nothing else I've ever seen. After all, who doesn't like the soft strumming of a guitar across that camp fire... LSB, I couldn't offer more encouragement to follow through and get your eldest a guitar to bring on trips... it could be a life changer for him!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

rtsideup said:


> On a recent Salt trip (yeah, I got one in before lockdown) I was one of two on the trip of 12 that couldn't grab the guitar and bust out a song or two around the fire.
> I guess it's time to step up my game. I've had a guitar laying around for "when I break my leg". Turns out it's "when the pandemic hits" instead.
> Turns out you can get a "tuning app" on your phone for free and Youtube beginner videos are also free. All you need is time. Got that!
> One John Prine tune before I go back to work in July is the goal!



So easy. Paradise is three chords. You can do this. There's even a river reference. One of my favorite songs to play when someone hands me a guitar. If other people drink enough, I even sound ok.


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

Definitely go for a used guitar; you can get a pretty decent used guitar for the price of a crap new one. Inexpensive new guitars suck and it is very hard to make them sound good. Ask a friend who plays and knows guitars to go shopping with you.

As for brands, I like Yamaha and Seagull.


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

If you are getting him a guitar to learn on (take classes with), I suggest getting him a full sized guitar first. Some of the comments here mention that some brands/styles/models are easier to play than others, and that's a fact. Smaller guitars will have smaller frets, and unless you have smaller hands, that can make learning harder than it has to be. There are other factors that figure into the ease of playing a specific guitar, and that's one reason that others have suggested you take someone who knows how to play with you, so they can help you judge that (among other things). After he's hooked, get him a beater to travel with. 

Just my two pennies. Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

elkhaven said:


> He doesn't have one song under his belt.... he and almost everyone at his age has learn licks. He'll sit and play scales, chord progressions, a lick here and there... All have been not only tolerant to the then 9 and 10 year old boy but incredibly encouraging. No need to get too far into it, but through an evening, the guitar will be passed around from people that haven't touched one in years, to semi-professionals... many others will pass on advice, share insights and offer encouragement. But mostly the group will be brought together by a young man - or women as the case may be for others - with guts and a guitar. At literally every campfire I've experienced, whether it be scouts, raft trips, back yard BBQ's or other EVERYONE loves it when a kid carries a guitar to the circle.... and it's not just for my boy, that I've seen this happen. It's one of the best things for a young person, to sit and play in front of friends, family and strangers a like. More than for the kid that brought the guitar, it always brings a group together like nothing else I've ever seen. After all, who doesn't like the soft strumming of a guitar across that camp fire... LSB, I couldn't offer more encouragement to follow through and get your eldest a guitar to bring on trips... it could be a life changer for him!


If that isn't a glowing endorsement for the guitar, I don't know what is?!!


----------



## Recreation_Law (Oct 29, 2013)

*And a Jack's Plastic Guitar bag*

I've taken a lot of guitars down rivers on commercial trips. Pain the butt to tie because you can't really put pressure on them. So they always got tired on top of the dunnage and you hoped you did not flip in a shallow section. Best bag for a guitar is Jack's Plastic Welding Guitar bag. None better: https://www.jpwinc.com/product/guitar-bag-2/?v=89d269ea9f2e


----------



## billhoblitzell (Mar 20, 2017)

To echo some options said above: 

Going for a Parlor size (OO) or Baby Taylor, or Little Martin goes a long way on packability but still have a good sound. Skip the backpacker-style guitars, no projection, tinny sounding, not worth it. You may need to surf around in different brand websites to understand what the 3/4 or parlor model is in their line. Depending on where you live, can find used for a reasonable amount, 150-300, for a 'real' sounding guitar.

You can easily put these into a pelican rifle case like mentioned above. We have a case that 69's a parlor guitar and a uke into the same case. A mando could certainly go in the same position as the uke if you cut the foam for it. Toss in some shakers, harmonicas, etc and you've got the camp show all in one package. 

I also have and use a Jack's Plastic guitar bag which can fit a full size guitar case, but it doesn't really get too many rolls on the seal with it over a standard size dreadnought body, and you need to stuff some padding (old sleeping bag, pillow etc) into the top of the bag above the guitar case to really get anything close to a water tight roll. Good for some rivers, but I wouldn't trust it to stay very dry in a real rough incident. 

You can also find roto-molded/ABS plastic guitar cases from Gator and a few other manufactures. I trust this for when my friend's kids accidentially jump on it, but I would not trust them to protect from a full size adult sitting/stepping on it. Better to go the peli route if you have a few bucks. 

If you have a younger kid with small hands who is really struggling with the guitar neck, a bari uke is tuned to the same as the highest 4 strings of a guitar and is a much better starter instrument to learn on and transition to a guitar later than a standard uke. It will also have a little more tone volume than a concert or soprano uke if that's all you got around the fire.

Bill


----------



## mcgrath (Apr 29, 2019)

My current river guitar is a Guild Jumbo Junior, which I was able to get used for about $250. Excellent small size (not backpacker) guitar similar to the Martin D Jr. and Taylor GS Mini. In, fact, it fits into the SKB GS Mini acoustic guitar hardcase (1SKB-GSM) which is a must for taking the thing on the river, and the small size means it fits into an extra-large dry bag. 

Here's a rundown of those three models from Acoustic Guitar magazine: https://acousticguitar.com/mini-guitar-roundup-review/


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks MT4! I can get kinda passionate about things. I hope my post encourages some to bring their guitar and adds some extra patience to those that long for a front row campfire Hendrix experience..... It's the best I can do


----------



## Canyon Country (Apr 23, 2012)

I've struggled with this one and have a few thoughts: 

1. Don't think about a Martin Backpacker - they sound like banjos.

2. The smaller guitars (Baby Taylor and Little Martin) are packable and the Taylor, at least, has a decent sound, but if playing with others they will be frustrating as they aren't loud enough and can't be capo'ed satisfactorily. They're also kind of pricey for what they are. 

3. If you're looking at used guitars, it helps to know what you're looking at. If it was not set up properly (action too high), or if the neck needs to be reset, it won't be fun to play even if it's a known quality instrument. 

4. If you can't find an acceptable/affordable used guitar, Chinese-made mass-produced guitars can provide relatively high quality for a relatively low price. I wound up with a new, inexpensive Ibanez for $200. It's a full-sized dreadnaught but sounds good is easy to play and stays in tune. 

5. Get the Jack's Plastic Welding bag. It's the only thing I'm aware of that will fit most cases.


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm a big fan of my Washburn Rover. Bought it from Robb's Music in Boulder and it has served very well. Best $300 guitar ever!


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

*Guitar alternative*

I gotta say that a ukulele is easy to pack, cheaper, and fun to learn. But, way less sound, which might be nice for when a beginner is playing! Besides, they are all the rage!


----------



## freemunz (Apr 17, 2020)

Awesome your kid is getting into guitar. But why you would spend 100 is beyond me! Listen - a few days on Craigslist or Facebook Marketplace will get you a more than decent instrument for 50 or less. It'll do the job, and if he shows some commitment maybe it'll be time to upgrade. I got a used Martin Backpacker for 75 - no it does not sound like a banjo to someone who is just beginning, and its more than fun to play and easy to pack. Any backpacker guitar (even a crappy one) will do the job and provide the opportunity to practice without taking up precious space, much less cause any anxiety about ruining a nice instrument on the river.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Thanks for all the input everybody. I was guessing at price because thats what we saw on ebay for left handed guitars. Mostly Konas but some others too. Heres a link to the search if anybody wouldnt mind giving some more input. https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=left+handed+acoustic+guitar&_sop=12 I like the idea of putting up a WTB on Craigslist too. I think I'll try that too. Cheers!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm no expert on this but I'm fairly certain that if you don't buy a guitar with a cut-out you can just flip it over and restring for left handed.... For a beginner the cutouts are superfluous anyways, they'll be learning at the other end of the neck. Just grab a standard symmetrically shaped guitar and flip the bridge piece and restring for lefty is my understanding. Others, please interject if I'm totally wrong.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Disclaimer: I just started learning the guitar.

I'm left handed and years ago was gifted a guitar from a fellow lefty. It was a right handed guitar that he had converted to left. To convert; the strings were obviously reversed, the nut was modified, the bridge slants the wrong direction (not sure what effect that has). My guitar doesn't have a pick guard.

It has sat for years unused, then the covid.

After many discussions with friends that play, I decided to have it converted back and learn to play right handed. Reasons:

1. You will eventually be able to play ANY guitar not just YOUR guitar.

2. You're using both hands anyway.

3. Any instruction you get is going to be right handed. Why make it any harder trying to mirror image everything.

4. Right handed guitars are easy to find.

Just some food for thought.
Curious what other players have to say.


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm a lefty who learned to play righty. I think my playing would be just as mediocre had I learned to play lefty.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> haha...oh the poor people on your trip
> 
> Kidding....but hope the kid has more then 2 or 3 songs in his repertoire like some of the people I've been on trips with.


thanks to your encouragement, I'm going to learn exactly 3 songs!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

He ended up getting a Jameson I think. It was 75 bucks. But then his class schedule had to change so he couldnt take the guitar class. He needed a study hall instead because he is taking some AP and honors classes. So the guitar is sitting in his room until next semester.


----------

